# Fitness Vacations?



## mskitchmas (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi there,

I really need a kick in the pants. The winter is making me super lazy and I'm gaining weight!! I'd like to take a fitness-oriented vacation, anyone got any ideas? I was looking at fitness cruises and clubs of sorts, but I'm open to all sorts of suggestions.

help!


----------

